# Normal fertilizer tabs for planted aquarium?



## tourist585 (Apr 11, 2013)

I have some fertilizer tabs for normal garden plants and I was wondering if I could use it for my planted aquarium, the NPK ratio is 8-10-13 + 3 with Crotonylidene-diurea and magnesium. The total composition of the fertilizer is 8% nitrogen in which 2% is Ammoniacal nitrogen and 6% is nitrogen of the organic synthesis of crotonylidene-diurea, in which 0.4% is soluble at 20°C, 5.5% is insoluble at 20°C but soluble at 100 ° C and 0.1% is insoluble at 100ºC.
It also consists of:
10% phosphorus pentoxide soluble in neutral ammonium citrate and water,
13% potassium oxide which is water-soluble and
3% magnesium oxide of which 2.5% is water-soluble.
Does anyone know if this fertilizer is safe for my aquatic plants and fish? 
Thanks.


----------

